# Font Display problem?



## py3ak (May 23, 2016)

I am working with a document where all Hebrew and Greek were supposed to appear in the Ezra SIL and Galatia SIL fonts, respectively. I installed those fonts, and made changes in my Word document; and yet, it still displays with Latin characters.

Is there anyone here who has run into this problem, knows what to do about it, and is able and willing to share the solution?

Thanks!


----------



## Whitefield (May 23, 2016)

Are you using a Greek and Hebrew keyboard?


----------



## py3ak (May 23, 2016)

It's a document that was given to me - not sure how it was originally input, but it displays with the typical gibberish when you type Greek in a non-Greek font: "ef] o'" type of thing.


----------



## Whitefield (May 24, 2016)

The document was probably not created with unicode fonts.


----------



## py3ak (May 24, 2016)

That's certainly possible. I was hoping to avoid retyping large swaths of Romans....


----------



## Whitefield (May 24, 2016)

What type of document file is it? .DOC, ODT, RTF, TXT, PDF, etc? If you can, copy and paste a common Greek word you find, e.g., logos.


----------



## py3ak (May 24, 2016)

.doc

This is a sample - it is clearly meant to be: Διὰ τοῦτο ὥσπερ δι’ ἑνὸς ἀνθρώπου 

Dia. tou/to w[sper diV e`no.j avnqrw,pou
Δια τουτο ωσπερ δι ενος ανθρωπου


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 24, 2016)

You may have to contact the original author of the doc. I assume its original version displayed correctly. Have the person save it as a pdf file then make sure it is resaved with all fonts embedded and not just subsets of fonts used.

You can then copy and paste from the pdf to Word correctly assuming the embedded fonts in the pdf are installed on your computer.


----------



## py3ak (May 24, 2016)

That's a good idea, but the PDF also displays incorrectly. I'm guessing the problem is that the Greek and Hebrew were copied from Bibleworks.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 24, 2016)

py3ak said:


> That's a good idea, but the PDF also displays incorrectly. I'm guessing the problem is that the Greek and Hebrew were copied from Bibleworks.


By "the pdf" do you mean one you created from the Word doc that is already displaying the fonts incorrectly? If so, that is expected. Can you contact the author of the doc and have him create a pdf with all used fonts embedded of the Word doc that properly displays the fonts? Then you will be able to inspect what fonts were actually used.

If you are comfortable with macros the following shows how to determine what fonts are actually used in a Word document:
http://word.tips.net/T001522_Creating_a_Document_Font_List.html


----------



## Whitefield (May 24, 2016)

Here's the answer. After copying your example I tested it, and it was as I suspected. The writer was using Bibleworks font for the Greek. You can download that font from Bibleworks for free. Just highlight the Greek and change it to Bwgrkl. If you can't find the font I have a copy of it. I used to use that font for the Greek on my webpages. If I may ask, what is the name of the document?


----------



## py3ak (May 24, 2016)

Thanks, Patrick, I don't think the situation is such that I could have a new PDF made. 

Thanks for tracking that down, Lance. It would be nice if Bibleworks could move to unicode fonts. Due to its stage in the process of publication, I should probably not give too many details about it.


----------



## Whitefield (May 25, 2016)

If you set it up right, Bibleworks will copy and paste out of the editor in unicode.


----------



## py3ak (May 25, 2016)

Good to know! I use Logos myself, so me exposure to BW is rather limited.


----------

